# 1934 colson hi-low pics



## redline1968 (Nov 14, 2016)

Cleaned my up my hoard of bikes and air up tires :0  and thought it would be nice to see a few details of the rare hi-low colson.


----------



## mike j (Nov 14, 2016)

Very, very nice Colson.


----------



## XBPete (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice to see one in "the flesh" also like seeing the Colson battery tube and not in the catalog.

Very cool bike!


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice. One of the coolest early moto balloons there is. That bike looks familiar...hm....;0


----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 14, 2016)

Beautiful bike Mark. The Hi-Lo is one of the coolest, rarest, most highly coveted and underrated (IMO) Motorbikes, does anyone know how many of these are out there?
Todd


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks would be nice to know I'm guessing 10?


----------



## Barto (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow, that's quite the bike, really nice...


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks love the gear shift on it


----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 24, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 387322



That's just wrong..........


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 24, 2016)

This particular bike is in my top 3 of (known to me) CABE member's collections I'd like to own myself.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 24, 2016)

Only 3? Just gotta be a few more out there some where. I've seen one other cabe members that's it for me.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 24, 2016)

I wasn't saying there are only 3 of these ballon tire Hi-Los in existance, just that if I could add ANY bike to my own collection, I wouldn't get too far before adding this one.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh.... well keep looking I'm sure something will happen in the future and you'll find one.


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 29, 2016)

I have the ladies version but I wish it was in original condition like yours!! I've always loved the Hi-Los












Colson HiLo.jpg



__ carlalotta
__ Jun 16, 2015


















Colson close up.jpg



__ carlalotta
__ Jun 16, 2015


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 29, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Oh.... well keep looking I'm sure something will happen in the future and you'll find one.



Didn't you say in a previous thread that you picked this one up within walking distance of your house?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2016)

carlalotta said:


> I have the ladies version but I wish it was in original condition like yours!! I've always loved the Hi-Los
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:eek: Never knew there was a ladies version. That frame/guard looks a bit later tho,no?


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> :eek: Never knew there was a ladies version. That frame/guard looks a bit later tho,no?



I'm not sure on the date (maybe someone on here can help). This is the only ladies that I know of but admittedly I don't know a lot of collectors personally.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 30, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Didn't you say in a previous thread that you picked this one up within walking distance of your house?



Within driving distance Here or 1hr bike ride. Neat girls bike.


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 1, 2016)

My father owns a junk yard in NH.  In the mid 1990's a local farmer sold his property and my dad ended up with the metal left on the property.  There was a rusty Colson Hi-Lo frame and drive train in the metal.  I sold it on the old Schwinn forum.  I believe the purchaser bought it just for the internals of the bottom bracket and shift linkage.  Probably a member here if I had to take a guess


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 7, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 383332 View attachment 383331 View attachment 383330 View attachment 383328 View attachment 383327 View attachment 383326 Cleaned my up my hoard of bikes and air up tires :0  and thought it would be nice to see a few details of the rare hi-low colson.



Man that is a sweet ride.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks it’s one strange but awesome bike....


Balloonoob said:


> Man that is a sweet ride.


----------



## oskisan (Jul 25, 2022)

Was Colson the only company that had a 2 speed built into the bottom bracket of the bike frame?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2022)

oskisan said:


> Was Colson the only company that had a 2 speed built into the bottom bracket of the bike frame?



The only US mfr that I know of for ballooners. There may have been a TOC though. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 25, 2022)

As far as I know the only one.. killer bike good gear ratio too . Have to shift while there is no tension on the crank 


oskisan said:


> Was Colson the only company that had a 2 speed built into the bottom bracket of the bike frame?


----------

